# My garden soil



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

We had to move last year, my old garden soil was excellent-40 years of flower beds, leaves grass clippings etc and some of the best looking soil underneath it all. My new backyard used to be a garden but the contractor who built the house spread the soil (read clay for the most part) out from the basement on top the old garden area. I know it may be too late for this year as to get the soil in good condition. I was told to add gypsum to the soil and roto-till it in, to break the clay down. Does this work? 
Any other ideas?

So my garden plans may consist this year of having tomatoes, peppers and a few other veggies in large containers and doing some corn, (popcorn for the kid) carrots, radishes and rutabagga's in the existing soil.


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

Have the exact same problem. Were going to till and haul in tons of compost, some city and township dumps have a composting center and you can get it for free if your a resident or pay a small fee. Both Ann Arbor and Ypsilanti do it.


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2000)

You could raised bed gardens were you mix your own soil. I recommend the Square Foot Gardening book by Mel Bartholomew. I tried it and it works great.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Exactly what I did, worked great..another good book is the vegetables gardener's bible.


----------

